# Broken Bachmann 2-8-0 Gear



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I discovered yesterday that the gear in my Bachmann Connie has broken. Its just a plastic gear and wonder if anyone else has had this issue and if so if there is a replacement gear or another fix for it. I appreciate any suggestions you may have. I've had the engine for 5 years and it has run very smoothly with no issues. I don't know if it matters but it is outfitted with RC/Battery.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Assuming its the axle gear there is heaps on info here, a quick search brings up these few threads

Rolling Stock Forum/Topic: Metal gear replacement for Bachmann connie[/b]

Beginner'a Forum/Topic: Bachmann Connie gear box[/b]

Rolling Stock Forum/Topic: Okay... Another Connie Gear Question[/b]

Alan


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I remembered reading something awhile back about Barry's Big Trains but have discovered he is retired after Googling his name. This is great for him and I'm sure well deserved. So I'm hoping to find another solution.

Richard


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Richard, welcome to the club. There are several threads on MLS regarding Bachmann Connie's and their lousy gears AND how to fix them. I'm truly surprised you ran it for five years without problems. I purchased my Connie brand new in 2007 and ran it for less than an hour. But I already knew about the gear problems associated with the Connies. I bought the new Barry's Big Trains (Barry Olsen) gearbox and had Jonathan Bliese of EMW install it. When Jonathan opened my Connie to install the new drive, I had a couple of gears already broken, so it would have been just a matter of time before I had to replace anyway. My Connie is also battery/Airwire/Phoenix sound equipped. It runs like a little jewel now. Barry has retired, but you still might be able to get a drive from him. Some have replaced the plastic gear with a brass gear from NWSL. Good luck with the fix.









EDIT: Barry comes on here once in a while. He doesn't have his website any more, but I believe you can phone him and still get a drive. Well worth the money. I'll see if I can get the number and post it here.

EDIT2:
Barry Olsen6822 W. Villa St.Phoenix, AZ 85043623-936-6088 Here you go Richard. Give him a call.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Alan for the links...I'll check the links when get on my home computer. Gary, thanks for Barry's number. I'll definitely give him a call tomorrow with he hopes he still has a drive. I'll let you know what I find out. 

Richard


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann now sells a gear -brass- already mounted on a new axle. They will only let you get 2, so repair folks cannot load up. At least they finally admitted a problem. I have used these to fix a few locos for folks now, not hard, but not easy either, depends on your skill , like most stuff. it is easier than the NWSL solution because the axle is already included, and lower in cost than the Barry drive. new gear should last forever. 

jonathan 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought the drive from Barry a few months back and he said he had a few more on the shelf. They cost more but in my opinion are worth it. 

Terry


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

If Barry has a drive who would you suggest install it? Or even the brass gear from Bachmann. I will admit this is not my forte and would just end up messing it all up. So I would have to defer to the experts for a correct installation.

Richard


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I used the 
"Fn3 Bachmann 2-8-0 axle gear 25T SGd x 15.8mm OD x .250" ID" Delrin replacement gear available from Northwest shortline to replace the original gear that had multiple cracks and a few missing teeth on the engine I bought on eBay. I think the part number was something like ; 2226-6. Cost about 12 bucks. 

Very happy with the results! As others have stated Bmann has released their own replacement and someone recently posted a pictorial step-by-step on replacing it with their axle. 
There are numerous tutorials on the subject. It looks like a daunting repair job but find a WELL LIT work area, use the top half of the styrofoam packing the engine came in for a work jig or rig some other jig to hold the engine firmly upside down, work in a place if the little screws or springs do get away from you that they won't dissapear under some place inaccessible. Use little containers to keep track of the screws, etc. It looks daunting but it's really not bad if you take your time and work in a methodical way. I found it best to work on it when I had enough time to do the job from start to finish. While you're at it grease the gearbox well and lube all the other joints on the driveline, axles, valve gears, with appropriate gear oil. That will take about two more minutes to do while you have the engine inverted. Two quiet/uninterrupted hours in an afternoon should be enough time to do the job. Just to hedge my bets i took a few photos with my digital camera at different stages of the disassembly for reference but in the end I really didn't need them. 

The person I bought my Connie from must have tried to take it apart and lost one of the suspension springs before chickening out and reassembling it and selling it on ebay. My local hobby shop specialized in RC cars and when i showed him one of the springs he had a replacement from an RC car transmission or suspension that fit the missing spring perfecly. 

I find the Connie to be a great running engine with very nice detail and would urge anyone to try to replace the bad gear themselves. The repair looks scarier than it really is to actually do and when you're finished it will be a satisfying accomplishment and you will be rewarded with a great running model locomotive.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/gear.html


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rsmproductions on 23 Sep 2012 08:33 PM 


If Barry has a drive who would you suggest install it? Or even the brass gear from Bachmann. I will admit this is not my forte and would just end up messing it all up. So I would have to defer to the experts for a correct installation.

Richard

Jonathan Bliese who owns Electric and Steam Model Works, here in Chino, CA. He did mine and it's beautiful! You know you COULD bring the engine down for the SWGRS show and get it to Jonathan at that time. Kill "two birds with one stone", so to speak. Reedley is not that far away.







Give Jonathan a call.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Barry's Big Trains drive isn't too difficult to install yourself. Frankly, if you're up to the task of removing the axle to replace the gear, then you're up to the task of installing the BBT drive. It's almost a drop-in replacement, except you need to cut away some of the underside of the boiler to clear the new motor. If you've got a Dremel tool and a good cut-off wheel, this is simple. Barry includes a template to put on the locomotive to guide you in your cuts. 

If that avenue is not viable (either for cost or availability issues), then either the Bachmann or Northwest Shortline replacement gears are very good options. If you're particularly adventurous, you could also buy a replacement motor--one with a bit more torque. I replaced the B'mann motor on a 2-6-0 (different loco, similar gearing), and it was a night-and-day difference in performance. With that success, I swapped out the motor on a friend's 2-8-0 to see what it would do. Early reports are indeed promising. 

*Here's a link* to a recent thread on replacement motors. The ones I used are no longer produced, but there are some alternatives mentioned in this thread. All you gotta do is gently heat up the brass gear on the stock motor, lightly tap it off the old armature, then press it back onto the new motor. I can't speak to the quality or performance of the motors mentioned in that thread since I haven't used them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is a link to another recent "How to" on fixing the Connie from Dr. J. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcoplan48/sets/72157631149396864/ 

Review all the available posts on fixing the Connie thoroughly and give it a try!! I think the simplest solutions are the Northwest Delrin gear or the Bachmann replacement axle. The Barry's Big train drive Kevin references is supposedly the most bulletproof solution if you want to do a little cutting. 

In my case the model was broken and not running...USELESS. So I figured how much more BROKE could I make it by fiddling with it? 
For a 12 dollar part and a little research, it turned out that with my MODEST skills, I was able to make it run better than new. 
Your mileage may vary but after doing it myself I would speculate most modelers can repair the Connie. 

S


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I appreciate all the tremendous help with this issue. I did contact Barry and had a nice chat with him tihis morning...I think things are going to work out just fine with all of this. Looking forward to getting thing up and running. Of course I need to it cool down some before heading out to lay some track...but we are getting close. 

Thanks Gary for Barry's info. 

Richard


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I have just started a short run of Connie/Pittman gearboxes and should be ready in about three weeks. 

I never said the word retired, I have twenty years of product in the marketplace and it is all under warranty, so I have to remain somewhat active. 

Still building drives, just not as many. 

Barry Olsen 
6822 W. Villa St. 
Phoenix, AZ 85043 
623-936-6088 
[email protected] 

Barry


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Barry, I'm sure I speak for many when I say thanks for the clarification!! It was nice chatting with you the other day and I totally understand cutting back but not going away completely. I know I'll be benefitting from this in the near future. Thanks for the great work you obviously do by what others are saying. 

Richard


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann spare parts $10 for a brass gear on axle. 
Get the 3 plastic drive gears while you are there for $3 each for later on. 

Andrew


----------

